# Fehlermeldung von Batch unterdrücken



## StefanLausL (12. Januar 2005)

Hallo !

Ich möchte durch einen Batch ein Programm starten.
Da das manchmal fehl schlägt und dann eine Fehlermeldung erscheint die man mit OK wegklicken muss,,möchte ich das diese Nachricht unterdrückt wird und der Batch einfach mit einem Fehlercode beendet wird.
Im Normalfall erscheint der Fehlercode erst nach dem OK klick.
Da der Batch Nachts läuft und dieser eingestellt ist das der bei einem Fehler 2 Mal wiederholt wird und der Fehler erst nach dem Klick von OK registriert wird ist das relativ blöd.

Weiss jemand wie ich beim ausführen eines Batchs die Meldung unterdrücken kann ?
Oder geht das gar net ?


----------



## Filone (13. Januar 2005)

Mit einer Fehlerbehandlungsroutine, das ist Grundvoraussetzung für "sauberes" Programmieren.

Fehler, die entstehen können abfangen indem man sie dann mit einer anderen Funktion / Sub oder was auch immer behandelt.


----------



## StefanLausL (13. Januar 2005)

Wie kann so was aussehen ?
Hier mein sehr einfacher Batch der nur eine Datenbank öffnen:

e:\datenbank.mdb 

In der Fehlerbehandlung soll einfach der Batch mit Fehlernummer <> 0 abgeschlossen werden.


----------

